# Personal experiences of health and illness: Parent volunteers wanted



## S.Pask (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for your support and interest in the discussion groups we held to inform the ARCHIE (The early use of Antibiotics in ?at Risk? CHildren with InfluEnza) Trial. 

Researchers based at the University of Oxford would now like to interview parents of children aged between 6 months and 12 years who have diabetes about their experiences and treatment needs when their child falls ill with a flu-like illness. Interviews are being held across England at a time and place most convenient to parents (individuals or couples). The interviews will contribute towards a peer support and information site on www.healthtalkonline.org to help other parents cope and health professionals to improve their services.

For more information contact Ulla Raisanen on 01865 289328; ulla.raisanen@phc.ox.ac.uk.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2013)

Please help if you can


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2013)

Have been on site & is is quite good. On left hand of page a section on young people, clic on it & go to diabetes & read stories of t1


----------

